# Wiggins down



## endoman (7 Nov 2012)

http://www.lep.co.uk/news/local/wiggins-in-hospital-after-crash-1-5102981

Best wishes,


----------



## doctornige (7 Nov 2012)

White van, eh? FFS.


----------



## Tommy2 (7 Nov 2012)

Crikey, can even happen to the best of 'em!
Get well soon!


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

Blooming smidsy's :-(


----------



## zizou (7 Nov 2012)

Bad news hope he is ok


----------



## DeepBurn (7 Nov 2012)

... apparently he has had a crash in Lancashire and has 'several broken ribs'


----------



## mcshroom (7 Nov 2012)

http://www.wigantoday.net/news/local-news/wiggins-hospitalised-after-road-smash-1-5102977


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2012)

Another thread already started here.


----------



## DeepBurn (7 Nov 2012)

Sorry, I did have a quick glance down the list but didn't see it.


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2012)

Ouch! GWS


----------



## Stephenite (7 Nov 2012)

oh bugger. gws


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Nov 2012)

Bloody white van neanderthal man eh!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2012)

Described as seriously injured in the Wigan paper. Let's hope it's not all that serious. GWS.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (7 Nov 2012)

GWS!!


----------



## Paul_L (7 Nov 2012)

Shouldn't this be in commuting ?


Hope he's not too badly injured, although it sounds nasty


----------



## johnr (7 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> GWS!!


 +1


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

8 police cars? 
GWS wiggo.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2012)

Jesus. Hope it isn't too bad. Looking forward to being told how he should have used 'prior planning' or that people get flattened by white vans in Thailand all the time and just shrug it off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2012)

Guardian's just covered it - http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/nov/07/bradley-wiggins-hospital-crash


----------



## tigger (7 Nov 2012)

Get well soon indeed. Broken ribs take about 6 weeks to heal I think and are very painful. Lets hope its nothing too serious and doesn't effect his training too mich. Trying to see a positive side, this will put cyclist safety right at the fore again given his profile. Brad was due on the Chris Evans breakfast show in the morning and the papers will be all over this anyway.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

TV news just said it was just bruising so might not be as bad as at first reported.


----------



## albion (7 Nov 2012)

At rush hour I really notice the red mist on almost every junction.
Risk goes sky high even for me, an astute plodder.


----------



## Trail Child (7 Nov 2012)

I hope it's really minor & he'll be okay....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

Another job for Russell Jones & Walker.


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2012)

Made the BBC: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/20246940

Seems to be a woman van driver pulling out of a petrol station?

The least it'll do is raise awareness of bike safety.


----------



## Alun (7 Nov 2012)

Get well soon, Bradley !


----------



## johnr (7 Nov 2012)

Makes me feel a whole lot better about berating the driver who ran me off the road this morning when she pulled out of a side road right into me.


----------



## thom (7 Nov 2012)

DCLane said:


> The least it'll do is raise awareness of bike safety.


Indeedy. Of all the people this could happen to, it's rather shocking.
He seems to just want something of a normal life and this will only add to the hoopla.
Poor bloke - hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Nov 2012)

tigger said:


> Broken ribs take about 6 weeks to heal I think and are very painful.


Very painful once broke 3 ribs after coming off my motorbike when somebody had dropped a load of sand on a junction. It was so bad I couldn't hold my breath long enough for the guy to get a good x-ray, wasn't until a week later they could confirm it.

Alan...


----------



## Davehateshills (7 Nov 2012)

Did a 45 mile ride today and had 3 cars pull out on me. All 3 saw me and must have thought they could get out because i was a 'slow' cyclist. (I am slow, but not that slow) I hope this makes a few drivers more aware of the risk that their actions pose to us all.

Oh, get well and back in training soon! You have a race in Italy to win next year!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Nov 2012)

No doubt white van man will be after selling his story to the press on how he knocked the TdF winner and Olympic champion off his bike. Maybe he got out of the van and started taking pictures on his phone, like a lot of numpties do when someone is in distress!
On the other hand i hope BW had lights on his bike, and those black Sky jerseys wont help being seen in the dark either!


----------



## johnr (8 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> No doubt white van man will be after selling his story to the press on how he knocked the TdF winner and Olympic champion off his bike. Maybe he got out of the van and started taking pictures on his phone, like a lot of numpties do when someone is in distress!
> On the other hand i hope BW had lights on his bike, and those black Sky jerseys wont help being seen in the dark either!


 
One of the press reports seemed to have police-ese for 'she's been taken down the nick'. There must be a good chance that she'll have the book thrown at her for downing a national (not to mention local) icon. Let's hope.


----------



## growingvegetables (8 Nov 2012)

Aye, the Olympics "feelgood" season is definitely over. White van smidsy - what else.

GWS.

Hmmm - Olympians/Paralympians/hopefuls in the last 12 months or so .......... Simon Richardson, Rachel Morris, and now Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## RWright (8 Nov 2012)

Just saw the news on Wiggins. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Nov 2012)

Not a van, an Astra apparently. Pulling out of a petrol station. All too easy to imagine, we've all see that sort of thing a zillion times...


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Nov 2012)

Bad news indeed, I hope he gets over it quickly and that it doesn't cause too much disruption to his training programme for next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the other hand i hope BW had lights on his bike, and those black Sky jerseys wont help being seen in the dark either!


It was at 6 pm according to one of the reports I read so I would expect him to have lights on the bike. And looking at the road it was on, I wouldn't be happy being on it without lights!


----------



## PaulB (8 Nov 2012)

Accy cyclist said:


> No doubt white van man will be after selling his story to the press on how he knocked the TdF winner and Olympic champion off his bike.


 
He'll have a problem seeing as how he was a woman and in an Astra. And that garage is right opposite Wrightington General where orthopaedic surgery was elevated to a new level of competence so it wouldn't surprise me to see that's where he was being treated. If so, he's in the best place and wouldn't have far to have travelled.


----------



## endoman (8 Nov 2012)

Strange junction where it happened, 2 ways to get off the forecourt onto two different roads. He'll know it well though.


----------



## Thomk (8 Nov 2012)

Radio 5 live a few minutes ago:
"Bradley Wiggins .......*when he collided* with an astra........." FFS


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2012)

PaulB said:


> He'll have a problem seeing as how he was a woman and in an Astra. And that garage is right opposite Wrightington General where orthopaedic surgery was elevated to a new level of competence so it wouldn't surprise me to see that's where he was being treated. If so, he's in the best place and wouldn't have far to have travelled.


From the Guardian article:



> A garage attendant, Yasmin Smith, who rushed to the champion's aid, was quoted as saying: "By the time I got there he had moved to a safer place but was still on the ground and he was in a lot of pain.
> "He said he thought he had broken his ribs and, while a lot of police cars arrived, it was about 15 minutes before the ambulance got there by which time he was blue."


 
He may end up being treated there but, as it took 15 mins for the ambulance, it sounds like he would have been taken to A&E at a more distant hospital.


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2012)

Thomk said:


> Radio 5 live a few minutes ago:
> "Bradley Wiggins .......*when he collided* with an astra........." FFS


That was the wording used on BBC Bristol radio this morning too - perhaps they have decided it is the way accidents should be officially reported.


----------



## kedab (8 Nov 2012)

get well soon bradders! let's hope she can never ever afford to insure another motor vehicle again eh...pulled out on by a van exiting a petrol station? SMIDSY


----------



## beastie (8 Nov 2012)

kedab said:


> get well soon bradders! let's hope she can never ever afford to insure another motor vehicle again eh...pulled out on by a van exiting a petrol station? SMIDSY



You are assuming the driver is at fault, or do you know more about the incident?


----------



## kedab (8 Nov 2012)

yes, yes i am and no, no i don't.


----------



## endoman (8 Nov 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From the Guardian article:
> 
> 
> 
> He may end up being treated there but, as it took 15 mins for the ambulance, it sounds like he would have been taken to A&E at a more distant hospital.


 
Wigan Infirmary A+E is about 3 miles away, Wrightington although pioneering through Charnley for Hip replacements hasn't got an A+E dept.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Nov 2012)

Check out the top comment on the original lep.co.uk link by 'Leyland PME' (I think) about road tax etc. Someone prepared to correct him?


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Nov 2012)

Shame that the clip they keep showing on the news is him coming down the road and pulling up to a junction with his helmet on his handle bars.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

If this happens with a Sky support car in tow, what chance the rtest of us..

GWS and please in your next interview rant about SMDSY rather than helmets..


----------



## fimm (8 Nov 2012)

Get well soon Wiggo.
From the Team Sky website: 
"He is being kept in hospital overnight for observation but the injuries he has sustained are not thought to be serious and he is expected to make a full and speedy recovery. "
which sounds like good(ish) news.


----------



## headcoat (8 Nov 2012)

I sense a campaign for compulsory helmets looming!

Hope he's not too hurt or shook up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2012)

More details here - http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/nov/07/bradley-wiggins-hospital-accident-injuries

Not a training ride. He was on a MTB on his way to meet local cyclists. Rib injuries and a dislocated finger. More scans on Thursday (I assume that means today).


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

It was reported a Sky car was with him early this morning, darn dodgy reporting


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Another job for Russell Jones & Walker.


 
Nope - It will be Leigh Day - they are BC's solicitor. Bradley a member of CTC


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

Has Bradders Tweeted yet ? Probably along the lines of ******* driver ***** ***** ***** ********* ***** ****** ***** or some such !


----------



## ManiaMuse (8 Nov 2012)

If you want a laugh/want to question your sanity check out the daily mail comments section http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reaks-ribs-car-knocks-bike-training-ride.html


----------



## DanH (8 Nov 2012)

Yikes. Pretty busy area around that petrol station, especially at 6pm! It's literally yards away from the slip-roads of junction 27 of the M6. It's dodgy for any mode of transport.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2012)

Sky news managed to turn Bradley being Smidsy'd into the usual debate about cyclists being trained, insured, helmeted, taxed etc 

How about people just drive properly?


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (8 Nov 2012)

endoman said:


> Wigan Infirmary A+E is about 3 miles away, Wrightington although pioneering through Charnley for Hip replacements hasn't got an A+E dept.


 
Indeed it doesn't - usually need a referral to get to Wrightington, although they also do post-RTA assessments for insurance claims so he might get there yet.

I ride that section of that road very frequently. It's a 40mph section and very busy especially in rush hours. The Back Lane / Mossy Lea Road junction is limited-access which makes vehicle movements very unpredictable, also throw in the tiny bit of dual-carriageway and proximity to the roundabout - there's frequent close-calls between just the cars. If the driver wasn't paying proper attention it'll be very easy to lose a cycle in the gloom and headlights.

People also use the petrol station as a short-cut - if you're turning right from Mossy Lea you should go left and around the roundabout, but that has rush-hour traffic lights meaning it'll take a few minutes to get round at 6pm.


----------



## benb (8 Nov 2012)

Tommy2 said:


> Shame that the clip they keep showing on the news is him coming down the road and pulling up to a junction with his helmet on his handle bars.


 
Why is that a shame? What's it got to do with this incident?


----------



## SamG40 (8 Nov 2012)

ManiaMuse said:


> If you want a laugh/want to question your sanity check out the daily mail comments section http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reaks-ribs-car-knocks-bike-training-ride.html


 
Wow, there are some truly ignorant people about. It does make you a bit scared to get on the bike and share the roads with people who have opinions like that.

Hope he's ok.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Nov 2012)

My favourite comments are the:
"Did he have lights, Hi-Vis, helmet? Bet he didn't. Serves him right. Got everything he deserves." Type comments. As in "We don't know any details, so we will make some up and then condem him for this entirely invented situation."


----------



## Recycle (8 Nov 2012)

ManiaMuse said:


> If you want a laugh/want to question your sanity check out the daily mail comments section http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reaks-ribs-car-knocks-bike-training-ride.html


The trolls are out to play. Depressing reading. The bigotry on parade certainly gives the impression that a kristallnacht against cyclists would be embraced with enthusiasm.


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Nov 2012)

benb said:


> Why is that a shame? What's it got to do with this incident?


Saying helmets should be worn in case of accidents..... Being involved in an accident.... Then being shown every five minutes on the news riding on the road without a helmet. You can see where I'm coming from surely, whether he was wearing a helmet at the time of this incident or not if I spotted the clip they chose and the link between him being pro helmet then I'm sure somebody anti helmet (cyclist or not) will pick up on it and may or may not choose to use it in a negative way.

The news should in my view be pointing out that he was wearing a helmet and that potentially saved him from further harm, but then that's not what the media is about is it.


----------



## asterix (8 Nov 2012)

Recycle said:


> The trolls are out to play. Depressing reading. The bigotry on parade certainly gives the impression that a kristallnacht against cyclists would be embraced with enthusiasm.


 
Our local paper accommodates such morons. It doesn't translate to real life cycling experiences on York's streets.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Tommy2 said:


> The news should in my view be pointing out that he was wearing a helmet and *that potentially saved him from further harm*, but then that's not what the media is about is it.


 
Pure speculation, so it's not what the media should be doing is it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

Helmets don't protect your ribs though ?


----------



## BrumJim (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Pure speculation, so it's not what the media should be doing is it.


Judging by the comments, there are many people out there that think the press should be doing much more of this.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Recycle said:


> The trolls are out to play. Depressing reading. The bigotry on parade certainly gives the impression that a *kristallnach*t against cyclists would be embraced with enthusiasm.


 
Great word that, if you know what I mean.

At least you can vote negative comments on there [Daily Fail website]e without having to register.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

I was going to post on The Mail, but you've got to register, so didn't bother. Well the comments certainly make you think about people's attitude to cyclists. Blaming Bradley for going 'too fast' - WTF he was on a MTB. Hope Bradders get's his solicitors onto the case to sue her ar$e off !


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Nov 2012)

At least the van driver was un-injured, bloody lucky really considering the forces she must have been subject to when Wiggo collided with her.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

I could read that as a sarcastic comment in 2 different ways.


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Pure speculation, so it's not what the media should be doing is it.


If he was wearing a helmet, but I'm sure an eye witness could have provided that information, I would like to be correct (although i may not be) but I think the media would have quickly picked up on the fact he wasn't wearing one at the time if that had been the case.
My point is that in my opinion the media should not have chosen a clip that showed him without a helmet as I believe helmets should be worn for your own safety and the media should err on the side of safety, but that wouldn't be able to be used to create more news later on would it. Therefore I thought it was and unfortunate clip to use.


----------



## Recycle (8 Nov 2012)

Tommy2 said:


> My point is that *in my opinion* the media should not have chosen a clip that showed him without a helmet as I believe helmets should be worn for your own safety and the media should err on the side of safety,


And that's all it is. Your opinion.


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Nov 2012)

Recycle said:


> And that's all it is. Your opinion.


Which is why I said 'I think' and 'in my opinion'.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

The media can do what they want and it's obvious they just picked up stock pictures. Helmets just stop your head from a bit of gravel rash.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

Oh and the pictures show him on his road bike with Sean Yates, when he was actually on his own and on a MTB. Oh and the pictures show a large Vauxhall Movano van which according to the media, it is 'like' a Vauxhall Astra Van - which it is clearly not !

And there is a photo of a broken wing mirror which may, or may not be from the van.


----------



## ManiaMuse (8 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I was going to post on The Mail, but you've got to register, so didn't bother. Well the comments certainly make you think about people's attitude to cyclists. Blaming Bradley for going 'too fast' - WTF he was on a MTB. Hope Bradders get's his solicitors onto the case to sue her ar$e off !


I suspect Wiggins travels a lot faster on a MTB than most of us do on a road bike...


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Nov 2012)

ManiaMuse said:


> I suspect Wiggins travels a lot faster on a MTB than most of us do on a road bike...


 
I'm willing to bet the opposite. I reckon he probably goes dead slowly when he's out on a jolly or nipping down the shops or whatever. In any case, looks like it didn't help him, this time!

GWS Wiggo!!


----------



## GBC (8 Nov 2012)

I know it's a programme for the hard of thinking, but Jeremy Vine is going to be talking about the accident, and how dangerous cycling is, on his show at 12.00 on Radio 2. Do I listen to it, or do I think of my high blood pressure??


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (8 Nov 2012)

ManiaMuse said:


> I suspect Wiggins travels a lot faster on a MTB than most of us do on a road bike...


Maybe so, but I doubt he was exceeding the 40mph speed limit.



GBC said:


> I know it's a programme for the hard of thinking, but Jeremy Vine is going to be talking about the accident, and how dangerous cycling is, on his show at 12.00 on Radio 2. Do I listen to it, or do I think of my high blood pressure??


 
Argh - I hate Vine's antagonistic, hand-wringing style. I think I may listen but go somewhere quiet for a shout afterwards.


----------



## zimzum42 (8 Nov 2012)

BrumJim said:


> My favourite comments are the:
> "Did he have lights, Hi-Vis, helmet? Bet he didn't. Serves him right. Got everything he deserves." Type comments. As in "We don't know any details, so we will make some up and then condem him for this entirely invented situation."


Pretty much the same as 'cyclists' who lay into a motorist before knowing all the facts, assuming that the driver was at fault and not the cyclist. I know I've been knocked off a few times when it was entirely my fault...


----------



## beastie (8 Nov 2012)

zimzum42 said:


> Pretty much the same as 'cyclists' who lay into a motorist before knowing all the facts, assuming that the driver was at fault and not the cyclist. I know I've been knocked off a few times when it was entirely my fault...



That's right. We don't know who's fault the accident was, but plenty make assumptions. It sounds like a smidsy though.


----------



## Recycle (8 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2141440, member: 9609"]Clearly its all the fault of the cyclist, not wearing a helmet, not paying road tax, not having bright enough lights and too little hi-viz, and now we have a damaged van, a shocked lady driver, an overburdened NHS and lets not forget about everyone who was held up and subsequently late for work - the economy could collapse.[/quote]
You left out: Jumping lights, riding on the pavement, weaving between vehicles, wearing lyca, riding two abreast, riding too fast, being out at the wrong time of day, not having insurance, and the fact that he shouldn't have been on the road at all but on the cyclepath and he should have been looking where he was going.
Really! You should get all your facts right!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

@Recyle

@ User9609 s post - Woooooooshhhh...


----------



## thom (8 Nov 2012)

Don't worry :


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Nov 2012)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> Maybe so, but I doubt he was exceeding the 40mph speed limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Argh - I hate Vine's antagonistic, hand-wringing style. I think I may listen but go somewhere quiet for a shout afterwards.


This guy is doing well.


----------



## GBC (8 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2141440, member: 9609"]Clearly its all the fault of the cyclist, not wearing a helmet, not paying road tax, not having bright enough lights and too little hi-viz, and now we have a damaged van, a shocked lady driver, an overburdened NHS and lets not forget about everyone who was held up and subsequently late for work - the economy could collapse.[/quote]

How prescient! were you listening??


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> At least the van driver was un-injured, bloody lucky really considering the forces she must have been subject to when Wiggo collided with her.





beastie said:


> That's right. We don't know who's fault the accident was, but plenty make assumptions. It sounds like a smidsy though.


Wonder of wonders - on BBC TV news just now they said "Bradley Wiggins is recovering in hospital after being knocked off his bicycle" - no "allegedly", no "collided with", no "in collision with", just "knocked off"! Heads will roll once the BBC legal team get to hear about it ...


----------



## psmiffy (8 Nov 2012)

Mr Vine is the idiot I expected - the two interviewees were very credible esp the ex-pro - had his lines off pat for the predictable stupid questions - Mr Vine just continued on his own looney way as if he had not been listening - but I would expect any R2 listener with any brains (DM readers excepted) to be able to make up their own minds


----------



## thom (8 Nov 2012)

FFS Shane Sutton also has had an accident :

*“British Cycling has confirmed that Shane Sutton, Head Coach for the GB Cycling Team, was involved in an incident this morning on the A6 near Levenshulme in Manchester. Shane was taken into hospital where it was identified he has suffered bruising and bleeding on the brain. Shane was wearing a helmet. He is set to undergo more tests, and is likely to stay in hospital for the next few days.

Get Well Soon !!! *


----------



## Recycle (8 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> FFS Shane Sutton also has had an accident :


That is not good news, especially not the nature of the injury. 
+ 1 on the GWS


----------



## PpPete (8 Nov 2012)

The latest from the Grauniad contains this


> The AA's president Edmund King said: "This collision should act as a reminder to all drivers that we need to be more vigilant particularly when pulling out of entrances and turning at junctions.
> "With autumnal weather and darker evenings it is essential to check and double-check for cyclists, pedestrians and indeed other road users before pulling out. We need to break down the 'two-tribe' mentality on the roads and co-exist in harmony."


----------



## GBC (8 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2141533, member: 9609"]I have a knack for the bleeding obvious -

I didn't listen, how annoying was it?[/quote]

I only heard parts of it as I was working at the same time, but there was a very sensible guy on first, ex-professional rider I think, and then one who pretty much quoted verbatim what you said. After that, all I heard were the usual saddos with their irrelevant stories, so nothing really of substance.
It will all be forgotten by tomorrow, if not already


----------



## GBC (8 Nov 2012)

psmiffy said:


> Mr Vine is the idiot I expected - the two interviewees were very credible esp the ex-pro - had his lines off pat for the predictable stupid questions - Mr Vine just continued on his own looney way as if he had not been listening - but I would expect any R2 listener with any brains (*DM readers excepted*) to be able to make up their own minds


 
I tend to class the Jeremy Vine Show as 'Radio DM'


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Nov 2012)

psmiffy said:


> Mr Vine is the idiot I expected - the two interviewees were very credible esp the ex-pro - had his lines off pat for the predictable stupid questions - Mr Vine just continued on his own looney way as if he had not been listening - but I would expect any R2 listener with any brains (DM readers excepted) to be able to make up their own minds


 

Vine is a class one idiot... ages ago he was presenting Eggheads (no idea why) and the team caption of the challengers introduced his twin sister. Looking directly at them both, Vine, in all his wisdom asked "Are you identical twins?"

plonker!


----------



## mumbo jumbo (8 Nov 2012)

"We need to break down the 'two-tribe' mentality on the roads and co-exist in harmony"

Great line from the AA guy quoted at #95 above. Hopefully this will draw similar from other motoring organisations. I've not checked but I'd be interested to know what The Times (with their high profile cycling safety campaigns etc) are saying.


----------



## fimm (8 Nov 2012)

I was rather frivolously enquiring if Edmund King had lost his marbles, making sensible statments like that one...
There was some idiot BBC reporter chuntering on about the dangers of cycling earlier, humpf.


----------



## Hont (8 Nov 2012)

Wiggo has been discharged and was visibly pleased to see all of his friends in the media outside the Hospital:

https://twitter.com/TelegraphSport/status/266548652863008768/photo/1


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2012)

Hont said:


> Wiggo has been discharged and was visibly pleased to see all of his friends in the media outside the Hospital:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TelegraphSport/status/266548652863008768/photo/1


I take it that wasn't the fractured finger!


----------



## andsaw (8 Nov 2012)

How weird was that, "How Safe Are Britain's Roads" on BBC 2 last night shown that woman drivers have more accidents than men coming out of junctions turning right and left, all down to Spatial Awareness, not being as good as mens, im not saying men are better at driving, i think were all as bad as each other, no sex is better than the other, good and bad in both, all comes down to circumstances and how we react and behave on the roads, she will probably get done for driving without due care and attention, get a fine and some points and insurance will have to pay for wiggo's bike and lose her no claims bonus, then life will carry on.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

Hont said:


> Wiggo has been discharged and was visibly pleased to see all of his friends in the media outside the Hospital:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TelegraphSport/status/266548652863008768/photo/1


 
Good lad !


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Good lad !


 
More like silly boy, not the best way to get the national press on the side of cyclists.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2012)

Hont said:


> Wiggo has been discharged and was visibly pleased to see all of his friends in the media outside the Hospital:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TelegraphSport/status/266548652863008768/photo/1


 
That's PURE Wiggins alright. The man speaks his own mind.....and political correctness be damned. Good on ya lad.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> More like silly boy, not the best way to get the national press on the side of cyclists.


 
What ever !  He's not a political figure - he rides a bike for a living.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Nov 2012)

http://bit.ly/VI0iLF

Seems like Brad got away with just Bruising of ribs and hand, according to the SKY team docs.


----------



## Hilldodger (8 Nov 2012)

What a twat, the rival (to Murdoch) media will be after him now.

And not really a very good example to young cyclists, is it?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Nov 2012)

Why is it good to put your middle finger up, Depends what provoked it I guess.


----------



## crisscross (8 Nov 2012)

Get well soon Bradley.
I saw him out riding earlier in the afternoon - didn't notice a Sky car then, so not sure if that is a regular occurance.
The lengths some sportsmen will go to promote their new book!
I bet the woman driver was scared stiff by the prim and proper Mrs W. she's a real wallflower!


----------



## beastie (8 Nov 2012)

Was it not his injured finger? Just showing the paps.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> More like silly boy, not the best way to get the national press on the side of cyclists.


 
How will it affect wheter the press are on the average joe cyclists side? I don't see it.


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> How will it affect wheter the press are on the average joe cyclists side? I don't see it.


 
If you was a completely unbiased reporter and went to interview and photo Wiggoo as he came out of hospital, If he is nice and gives you the time of day, maybe you would write up the story up sympathetically showing the dangers of cycling and poor driving standards, if however Wiggo tells you to fark off and gives you the finger (remember you are only doing your job) then you are more likely to infer arogent, aggressive cyclists, riding on poorly lit bikes with inadequate hi-vis, jumping red lights etc etc,

Regardless your average motorist seeing that photo is going to make their mind up that cyclists are aggressive tossers, and sympathy will go out of the window.


----------



## Herbie (8 Nov 2012)

johnr said:


> Makes me feel a whole lot better about berating the driver who ran me off the road this morning when she pulled out of a side road right into me.


 
how come you never made the news? its so unfair


----------



## johnr (8 Nov 2012)

Herbie said:


> how come you never made the news? its so unfair


 Don't worry. I grassed her up to the lady who runs the newsagents... it'll be news where it matters soon enough


----------



## endoman (9 Nov 2012)

The more I hear about Brad, as a new cyclist, the more I like him. Been knocked of your bike and people want to take your picture when normally in Wigan / Chorley / Preston they let you get on like anyone else. Seems we have similar values, good on him. Fed up with people not being allowed to say as they feel cos it's not PC.


----------



## RWright (9 Nov 2012)

crisscross said:


> The lengths some sportsmen will go to promote their new book!


----------



## RedRider (9 Nov 2012)

DCLane said:


> The least it'll do is raise awareness of bike safety.


 
Or raise the perception of cycling as dangerous?? I fear much of the reporting has probably made the idea of road cycling more scary for most people. It was good to hear Chris Boardman injecting a bit of perspective into the debate on PM this evening. He was reiterating points he'd made back in September (fast forward to around 2:15 to avoid scaremongering report):


Top man.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Nov 2012)

Perhaps this is karma for voicing his crap thoughts on cycling safety just after winning his final gold at the Olympics. He does seem to be a bit of an idiot sticking his middle finger, whether it was the injured one or not, up to the paparazi. What a good image from the UK's top cyclist, not.


----------



## User482 (9 Nov 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Perhaps this is karma for voicing his crap thoughts on cycling safety just after winning his final gold at the Olympics. He does seem to be a bit of an idiot sticking his middle finger, whether it was the injured one or not, up to the paparazi. What a good image from the UK's top cyclist, not.


Or perhaps it isn't.


----------



## subaqua (9 Nov 2012)

mumbo jumbo said:


> "We need to break down the 'two-tribe' mentality on the roads and co-exist in harmony"
> 
> Great line from the AA guy quoted at #95 above. Hopefully this will draw similar from other motoring organisations. I've not checked but I'd be interested to know what The Times (with their high profile cycling safety campaigns etc) are saying.


 
I had a rather frank discussion with Mr king one afternoon about some of his sillier comments about cyclists, helmets Road tax etc. not a shouty discussion but a sensible quiet one. Maybe some of it sank in.


----------



## subaqua (9 Nov 2012)

Chris Peck of the CTC needs to wind his neck in and think about his words.

from the front of todays metro " such accidents are common with drivers admitting they had not seen cyclists" .

No Dhris, drivers say they haven't seen you , when what they really mean is

a) I didn't look
b) I saw you and don't care

his next comment makes sense though
" time for the police to start treating incidents of bad driving seriously and for courts to keep bad drivers off the road" I doubt it will ever happen with the ever diminishing resources the police have .


----------



## RhythMick (9 Nov 2012)

mumbo jumbo said:


> "We need to break down the 'two-tribe' mentality on the roads and co-exist in harmony"
> 
> Great line from the AA guy quoted at #95 above. Hopefully this will draw similar from other motoring organisations. I've not checked but I'd be interested to know what The Times (with their high profile cycling safety campaigns etc) are saying.



Yes that gets to the heart of it for me. I read the Telegraph report this morning who are taking up the "we need safer roads for cycling" cudgels. Until they get bored at least.

I was annoyed at a quote attributed to the derived though ... "Of all the cyclist to hit, it had to be bloody Bradley Wiggins!" So it's ok to hit others ?

Perhaps with Wiggo and Shane both downed me might actually get some improvement in infrastructure, attitudes and policing.


----------



## RhythMick (9 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> I had a rather frank discussion with Mr king one afternoon about some of his sillier comments about cyclists, helmets Road tax etc. not a shouty discussion but a sensible quiet one. Maybe some of it sank in.



Well done


----------



## RhythMick (9 Nov 2012)

RedRider said:


> Or raise the perception of cycling as dangerous?? I fear much of the reporting has probably made the idea of road cycling more scary for most people. It was good to hear Chris Boardman injecting a bit of perspective into the debate on PM this evening. He was reiterating points he'd made back in September (fast forward to around 2:15 to avoid scaremongering report):
> 
> 
> Top man.




Brilliant job Chris Boardman. Run for PM ...


----------



## gavintc (9 Nov 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Perhaps this is karma for voicing his crap thoughts on cycling safety just after winning his final gold at the Olympics. He does seem to be a bit of an idiot sticking his middle finger, whether it was the injured one or not, up to the paparazi. What a good image from the UK's top cyclist, not.


 
Sorry, but I just do not agree with this statement and hope it was made with tongue in cheek:

Karma - to get knocked off your bike - grow up. Just what sort of a person are you?


----------



## Arsen Gere (9 Nov 2012)

Wiggins, Sutton, Mrs Gere reckons its the French.


----------



## davefb (9 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> Chris Peck of the CTC needs to wind his neck in and think about his words.
> 
> from the front of todays metro " such accidents are common with drivers admitting they had not seen cyclists" .
> 
> ...


no it doesnt it means they didn't look properly
see http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/raf-pilot-teach-cyclists/

though I still think, people see you and think they can get out giving the other people enough time to stop, which they judge on their own stopping speed... which is why people pull out in front of hgv as well as cycles..


----------



## subaqua (9 Nov 2012)

davefb said:


> no it doesnt it means they didn't look properly
> see http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/raf-pilot-teach-cyclists/
> 
> though I still think, people see you and think they can get out giving the other people enough time to stop, which they judge on their own stopping speed... which is why people pull out in front of hgv as well as cycles..


 

i think you will see i said "they didn't look" not " they didn't look properly" . there is a huge difference. one twonk pulled out of a side road onto cable street on me yesterday he didn't even turn his head , just pulled out. am damn glad i have properly adjusted brakes and cover the levers. they could call me "the cat" the speed reflexes went !!


----------



## davefb (9 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> i think you will see i said "they didn't look" not " they didn't look properly" . there is a huge difference. one twonk pulled out of a side road onto cable street on me yesterday he didn't even turn his head , just pulled out. am damn glad i have properly adjusted brakes and cover the levers. they could call me "the cat" the speed reflexes went !!


 
so that could have been a car or hgv? 

i don't think a lot is down to singling out cyclists with this ( apart from being harder to see)... its just of course cyclists dont have crumple zones


----------



## dragon72 (9 Nov 2012)

...still not sure why some people were singing Wiggins' praises for sticking up his middle finger. 
Whoever you are and wherever you come from, it's aggressive and rude. 
And the usual excuse for sports stars' bad behaviour that it was done "in the heat of the moment" just isn't acceptable.


----------



## 3narf (9 Nov 2012)

Shame, and so typical of this country, that it took a celeb to be injured before a debate starts.


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2012)

Bugger me, has Racing turned into Commuting and Campaign?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (9 Nov 2012)

dragon72 said:


> ...still not sure why some people were singing Wiggins' praises for sticking up his middle finger.
> Whoever you are and wherever you come from, it's aggressive and rude.
> And the usual excuse for sports stars' bad behaviour that it was done "in the heat of the moment" just isn't acceptable.


 
I agree,I was disappointed that a major cycling celeb that I actually did like did that.


----------



## psmiffy (9 Nov 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I agree,I was disappointed that a major cycling celeb that I actually did like did that.


 
I am a bit puzzled by this sort of reaction - Ive not seen in the news anywhere that he swore - was it just the finger thing - Ive only seen the twitter page - the press did not seem to report it except as an aside with his wife defending him - personally I think if you have been knocked off your bike and have probably some pain (I bruised some ribs once and I cannot say i was the most cheerful geezer for a while) having a hord of paparazzi sitting on your hospital doorstep and at home would deserve some sort of uncivil response (they would have got more than just the finger from me) - personally I like the geezer - I can emphasise with his no nonsense down to earth style - as I am sure can the great majority of the British public - Saint Bradley - NO - Diamond Geezer -most certainly

I think there are a lot of precious people out there.

(Edit - with apologies to Mr P)


----------



## asterix (9 Nov 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Wiggins, Sutton, Mrs Gere reckons its the French.


 
Ironic when I recall how much safer I feel on French roads and how it appears that French drivers are taught to be careful NOT to hit cyclists!


----------



## DeepBurn (9 Nov 2012)

I wrote a little blog on the issue today. If you fancy wasting 5 minutes of your time I'd appreciate your thoughts....

http://deepburncycletours.wordpress.com/2012/11/09/cant-we-all-just-get-along/


----------



## asterix (9 Nov 2012)

psmiffy said:


> ..personally I think if you have been knocked off your bike and have probably some pain (I bruised some ribs once and I cannot say i was the most cheerful geezer for a while) having a hord of paparazzi sitting on your hospital doorstep and at home would deserve some sort of uncivil response (they would have got more than just the finger from me) - personally I like the geezer - I can emphasise with his no nonsense down to earth style - as I am sure can the great majority of the British public - Saint Bradley - NO - Diamond Geezer -most certainly
> 
> I think there are a lot of precious people out there.
> 
> (Edit - with apologies to Mr P)


 
Apparently after I was knocked off I was 'rude and aggressive'*. However, to this day I remember nothing about it having suffered a severe head injury. So yeah, uncivil response is absolutely understandable to me.

*witness statement in my favour.


----------



## tigger (9 Nov 2012)

Re: The whole middle finger role model shite I've seen posted here and in the media...

Sportsmen have a duty of care on the field of play. If they choose to extend it outside of this then thats their choice, but its not an obligation. For christ's sake the guys been knocked off his bike. It's a pain in the arse to him in many ways, both on a professional and personal level. If he had the inclination to make a campaign out of it and raise his profile further then I'm sure he'd have welcomed the press intrusion at the hospital. But in absense of this he had every right to tell the press to get stuffed.

In short, as far as the whole sportsman vs celebrity role model thing goes. Those who can do, those who can't preach/teach.


----------



## thom (10 Nov 2012)

tigger said:


> Re: The whole middle finger role model s***e I've seen posted here and in the media...
> 
> Sportsmen have a duty of care on the field of play. If they choose to extend it outside of this then thats their choice, but its not an obligation. For christ's sake the guys been knocked off his bike. It's a pain in the arse to him in many ways, both on a professional and personal level. If he had the inclination to make a campaign out of it and raise his profile further then I'm sure he'd have welcomed the press intrusion at the hospital. But in absense of this he had every right to tell the press to get stuffed.
> 
> In short, as far as the whole sportsman vs celebrity role model thing goes. Those who can do, those who can't preach/teach.


Yeah, pretty much what I reckon.
If in the normal course of professional affairs he starts giving the finger to whoever then have a pop at him why not ? But ffs, he didn't ask to be knocked off his bike on his way home and be the center of a news story - give him a break and leave him to get back to his family rather than hassle him.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Nov 2012)

gavintc said:


> Sorry, but I just do not agree with this statement and hope it was made with tongue in cheek:
> 
> Karma - to get knocked off your bike - grow up. Just what sort of a person are you?


 
I'm a cyclist. I hurt, I bleed, I take offence. Just saying karma. I hope he was wearing a helmet, hi viz and had lights on.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2012)

All we know was Wiggo was on his MTB to meet up with a group of other cyclists.

He can't say anything as there will be a legal case and the Solicitors would have said so also, pending any case.

He can't even tweet about it, as until his injuries are known he may sue the ass off the driver. Be bloody funny though if he tweeted he was on the MTB with an Exposure Six Pack on the bars and something else on the lid, let the press realise how well lit he could have been.... He can't.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> Bugger me, has Racing turned into Commuting and Campaign?


  I'd rather not thanx !


----------



## thom (10 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> He can't even tweet about it, as until his injuries are known he may sue the ass off the driver.


Also he's closed his twitter account, in a deliberate act of not wanting to be able to tweet about anything ...


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> Also he's closed his twitter account, in a deliberate act of not wanting to be able to tweet about anything ...



He won't be able use it. Even if its bruising, tbh bruising of the ribs and connecting tissue is flipping painful, he will have his training restricted. What if there are complications and the Giro assault is compromised... Whoops big insurance claim. And that's only a few months away. 

My case took over 3 years to settle after liability was admitted within 6 weeks.. And I am just an every day Joe on a bike.


----------



## thom (10 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> What if there are complications and the Giro assault is compromised...


Brailsford has already said that this will only be a temporary set back in his winter training.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Nov 2012)

psmiffy said:


> I am a bit puzzled by this sort of reaction - Ive not seen in the news anywhere that he swore - was it just the finger thing - Ive only seen the twitter page - the press did not seem to report it except as an aside with his wife defending him - personally I think if you have been knocked off your bike and have probably some pain (I bruised some ribs once and I cannot say i was the most cheerful geezer for a while) having a hord of paparazzi sitting on your hospital doorstep and at home would deserve some sort of uncivil response (they would have got more than just the finger from me) - personally I like the geezer - I can emphasise with his no nonsense down to earth style - as I am sure can the great majority of the British public - Saint Bradley - NO - Diamond Geezer -most certainly
> 
> I think there are a lot of precious people out there.
> 
> (Edit - with apologies to Mr P)


 


dragon72 said:


> ...still not sure why some people were singing Wiggins' praises for sticking up his middle finger.
> Whoever you are and wherever you come from, it's aggressive and rude.
> And the usual excuse for sports stars' bad behaviour that it was done "in the heat of the moment" just isn't acceptable.


 
Ummm,I've done it in the heat of the moment,so I guess im not perfect either and I guess I get the point people are making on here.

Not praising because I agree,but sometimes it's spur of the moment thing.

Wish BW best of luck with this nasty incident.x


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2012)

Looking at one of the photos he had lights on the bike which is what he is required by law to have.


----------



## albion (10 Nov 2012)

Well the woman is summoned for driving without due care and attention.

The best result all round here is that she loses her license. 
That might even help cut down car/car accidents too if people know their license is always at risk.


----------



## Alun (10 Nov 2012)

albion said:


> Well the woman is summoned for driving without due care and attention.
> 
> The best result all round here is that she loses her license.
> That might even help cut down car/car accidents too if people know their license is always at risk.


Do you really think she'll lose her licence for driving without due care and attention? I think 3 points and a fine is far more likely.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2012)

Alun said:


> Do you really think she'll lose her licence for driving without due care and attention? I think 3 points and a fine is far more likely.



Correct. 3 points and £120 fine if lucky. That's what the guy got that I went to court for the cyclist what was knocked off.


----------



## albion (10 Nov 2012)

It is a very close thing between just hitting someone and actually killing.

3 points will be injustice.


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 Nov 2012)

asterix said:


> Ironic when I recall how much safer I feel on French roads and how it appears that French drivers are taught to be careful NOT to hit cyclists!


Ah, you missed the point. I am sure French drivers are no worse than the brits. It was refering to the French complaining about the british team at the olympics and trying to nobble them.


----------



## johnr (12 Nov 2012)

Wiggo apologises for being inappropriate with his finger (TeamSky website)


----------



## Dilbert (16 Nov 2012)

He's back in the saddle


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Nov 2012)

Dilbert said:


> He's back in the saddle


He looks.........well........a bit bigger than normal.


----------



## davefb (14 Feb 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-21442987


so basically, same as I'm doing for doing 60 in a 50 ( which used to be marked 70)...

Assuming the lack of any other points/fine means there wasn't one... Pretty lame afaik.


----------



## raindog (14 Feb 2013)

If she needs to "complete a driver awareness course" then, surely, she shouldn't have had a driving license in the first place? I don't get that.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

It's just the semantics of the wording.

A "cyclist awareness course" would be a better description.


----------

